# Are Autistic people usually sensors?



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

isn't anything said:


> No. Going off of what you've said, if someone is extremely sensitive to light, noises, and other external sensations, and actively wishes to avoid these things, then that pretty much implies the complete opposite of being a sensor.
> 
> Furthermore, I have autism and both of my sensing functions are practically inert.


Thanks for putting it so succinctly. I'm all that kind of sensitive, and it's been a rare ignorant--not stupid--person who has mistaken me for a sensor albeit only online; offline it's easy to see I'm not.

Also, my sensor husband, sisters, other relatives LOVE all the noises and lights and what is to them some kind of "stimulus" they crave, or if not crave, certainly enjoy a lot of, put up with far more, and generally and automatically tune out what they don't want to focus on.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really. The "poster boy" for autism is probably an INTx type.


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

Endologic said:


> impaired and unhealthily self-absorbed"...


Are you sure you're not describing yourself?


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

isn't anything said:


> They actually didn't do any tests, I wasn't the one who prompted the diagnosis either. After I'd been seeing my psychiatrist for a few years, he basically just informed me that he was certain I had it. I'm not entirely sure that there is any definite sort of test for it, but I'm not a very reliable source as far as the screening method goes.
> 
> As far as self diagnosis, attempting to discern whether or not one has a disorder or condition almost always causes that person to read into their own symptoms too much in a biased manner, so it's wiser in my opinion to seek the guidance of a mental health professional.


Out of curiosity, what kind of medications do you take if you take any? Is it hard to have to take it? Also I have no qualms about seeking a professional opinion, but I won't be able to for a couple weeks. As of now I'm just doing research.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@heartshapedbox

I hope you get the professional evaluation you need because I've been around (living) long enough to remember when autism was diagnosed as a brain disorder, and never did I hear or read anything that colored it so bleakly and self-reverential. 

I was fortunate that among other resources I lived in the late 80s and early 90s just a block away from an Austism Institute founded and maintained by a father whose child had it, so there were books, pamphlets and other material available for those interested in learning about the disorder.

One of my favorite aspects of visiting the center was seeing the art on the walls: 

Evidence of hope in an otherwise sober environment dedicated to researching the cause, and possibly the solution--and prevention, if possible--of autism.


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

heartshapedbox said:


> Out of curiosity, what kind of medications do you take if you take any? Is it hard to have to take it? Also I have no qualms about seeking a professional opinion, but I won't be able to for a couple weeks. As of now I'm just doing research.


Generally speaking, autism is not able to be medicated. It's mostly only medicated in children who have difficulty functioning in structured environments, or in severely autistic individuals. In these instances it's mostly to treat one of the difficulties that arise as a result of autism, like irratibility or inability to sit still, mostly antipsychotics. Severely autistic individuals are usually prescribed anticonvulsants or antipsychotics.

SSRIs can in some cases be helpful, but these are just to treat anxiety and depression which are common in people with autism. The primary method of treatment is therapy, which they could perhaps recommend if you do have a lot of complications in day to day life as a result of it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Hahahahahaha! You can't make me read this. 

Oh wait.. I've read the whole thread.


----------



## jacoblee (May 25, 2017)

I wouldn't say this makes people with autism sensors (typically), rather, it's more certain functions are magnified/detracted with autism. For example, perhaps Se is reduced, so bright lights, loud noises etc may overwhelm a person.

Autism comes in many many different forms, so it's difficult to generalize.


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

ghostlightjacob said:


> Autism comes in many many different forms, so it's difficult to generalize.


And I'd hazard a guess that the discussed variety is likely HFA/Asperger's...
My last ex had Aspergers. Possibly one of the most intelligent people I've ever met, is an architect and literally has theoretical aerospace engineering as a hobby o.o (was OBSESSED with planes since a kid but too Aspergers to fly lol).
He is a very strong case for defining INTJ xD

On the other end of the spectrum, there's an autistic person (James) who lives next door to me. He is really strange. Has an obvious and severe learning impairment. Not sure if he is a thinker. Collects things. Comes out with rare but bizarre sentences. Definitely *I* with insane emphasis on it. Not sure about the rest.


----------



## jacoblee (May 25, 2017)

With your last ex do you know if it's just a case of Asperger's or if there's also some savant syndrome?


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

ghostlightjacob said:


> With your last ex do you know if it's just a case of Asperger's or if there's also some savant syndrome?


Not sure, he never mentioned anything much about his problems. All he ever said was that he has Aspergers and also Dyslexia - he's god tier with any type of maths (I recall one convo about criticising the theory of Calculus) but severely bad with written words which is odd. Hardly ever talked about anything apart from physics related things, and even that was after I started a convo or he had some alcohol. A lot of time I recall just sitting there, watching him create technical drawings on his laptop or solder his latest project ;D
Very possible he is a Savant, thinking about it. 
He also liked to build things. Uses a drone to survey properties in combination with a 3D scanner. Cobbled his own 3D scanner out of parts from an old games console and ordered components from China to finish it, then made his own software for it. Also had some schematics for revolutionary windturbines and stuff like that. 
Unfortunately he's super introverted, so he won't do much with it (he's also strangely submissive to his boss and works overtime and gets underpaid) we split up because seeing a GF was overload for him sadly.

One insight: he explained how he views the world- he sees everything in terms of maths and physics. He has a photographic memory since he literally recalls the geometry and mathematical relationships between things in say a room.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

heartshapedbox said:


> I'd go out on a whim to say that a majority of people with Autism are strong Ti users. Now I am second guessing myself on Si, and the last function I really don't know about.
> 
> Something like this for sure IxTx





AAADD Edison said:


> I don't follow.


If personality traits + autism traits = INTJ traits, then why would personality traits = INTJ? The second line of reasoning disregards the existence of autism traits. You would have to subtract all relevant autism traits from INTJ traits to adequately see the personality traits.

I do know several adults with Autism. Each of them views themselves as being strong with N. None of them are strong with N. Each of them views themselves strong with T. None of them are strong with T. Each of them views themselves strong with I. None of them are strong with I. Each of them views themselves strong with J. None of them are strong with J. They have autism. A trait that is associated with autism is lack of social wherewithal.


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

If you ask me: They do not know what autism really is. Random conceptualized categorization with logical flaws. Hence they expanded it to a spectrum.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

DavidH said:


> If personality traits + autism traits = INTJ traits, then why would personality traits = INTJ? The second line of reasoning disregards the existence of autism traits. You would have to subtract all relevant autism traits from INTJ traits to adequately see the personality traits.
> 
> I do know several adults with Autism. Each of them views themselves as being strong with N. None of them are strong with N. Each of them views themselves strong with T. None of them are strong with T. Each of them views themselves strong with I. None of them are strong with I. Each of them views themselves strong with J. None of them are strong with J. They have autism. A trait that is associated with autism is lack of social wherewithal.


With what are they strong then?


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

AAADD Edison said:


> With what are they strong then?


I have not given the thought appropriate consideration.

One individual with aspergers, whom I have known since grade school, is a part of my work crew. During situations where as a pair or with a group we are walking, he walks several paces behind myself or the group. This is present when he walks with individuals other than myself as well. He is not aware of this tendency. When stopping momentarily and he not realizing he passed me up, he after a few moments realizes that he is walking ahead of myself, another individual, or the group. On several occasions, he has remarked in such situations that I am always walking behind him. When told that the opposite is true, he becomes upset. When reiterated, he becomes increasingly upset. During a similar situation with a new employee, who was not aware of the condition, the new employee continued to pressure him after the individual became upset about the new employee walking behind him, to the point the new employee (at this point, former employee) unknowingly accurately called the individual an autistic *expletive*, which caused the individual to have an emotional breakdown. The individual is still not aware of this behavior pattern, nor his perception of others walking behind him being a reversal of objective reality.

If an individual with autism types as an INTJ, but has no other differentiating features compared to the average individual, the individual would not have a type of differentiation and would be average/untyped. If an individual with autism types as an INTJ, and does have other differentiating features compared to the average individual, the individual would by reason of reversal of objective reality be ESFP. 

This does appear, in my experiences, to align with objective reality when the individuals with autism whom I know are viewed without the traits of autism.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

We can have trouble with *certain* types of abstract thinking skills, can be more prone to concrete thinking skills, that is from what I have heard, and from my personal experience.

This is why I think I may be a sensor type. I don't know 100% sure though.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

heartshapedbox said:


> Are you sure you're not describing yourself?


About as sure as Queen Elizabeth II when she said she'd surpass Fidel Castro.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

I think personally the more severe the autism the harder they are to type until you get to those who are barely function and would therefore be practically 100% autism in a sense if that makes sense. I do think cognitive functions wise any MBTI type or enneagram type can have autism but incline more towards 5w6, Sp dom and IxTx overall.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

I'd take a look at Intense World Theory:



Abstract said:


> The progression of the disorder is proposed to be driven by overly strong reactions to experiences that drive the brain to a hyper-preference and overly selective state, which becomes more extreme with each new experience and may be particularly accelerated by emotionally charged experiences and trauma. This may lead to obsessively detailed information processing of fragments of the world and an involuntarily and systematic decoupling of the autist from what becomes a painfully intense world. The autistic is proposed to become trapped in a limited, but highly secure internal world with minimal extremes and surprises.


This sounds like Si being either low and weak or high but dysfunctional. So, the ISTJ, INTP, and INFP should all be common types. ISFJ would be rarer due to social deficits. _However_, I'd expect the INTJ (Ni-Te) to have more schizoid/schizotypal/paranoid characteristics instead. I would think Ni being weak or dysfunctional means disordered or psychotic thinking, not autistic spectrum. Both stereotypes would fit well with 5w6 on the Enneagram, struggling with the same psychological issues in different ways (cognition vs. motivation). 

All types are a possibility, anyway, but this is the spherical-cow-in-a-vacuum situation. There's going to be ISFP 9s and ENTP 7s and all sorts of other combinations as well, especially at the milder end of the spectrum. People are more complex than a single diagnosis.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Extroversion and Intuitive types are more common in High-Functioning Autism relative to Classic Autism, because their symptoms are at a lesser affect.
Introversion and Sensor types are more common in Classic Autism relative to High-Functioning Autism, because their symptoms are more restrictive on the individual.


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

Gotterdammerung said:


> We can have trouble with *certain* types of abstract thinking skills, can be more prone to concrete thinking skills, that is from what I have heard, and from my personal experience.
> 
> This is why I think I may be a sensor type. I don't know 100% sure though.


I've seen you fluctuate. I recall you being ISTJ before, I hope you figure it out. I'd give you input, but the truth is only you can know who you are.


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr Oops said:


> If you ask me: They do not know what autism really is. Random conceptualized categorization with logical flaws. Hence they expanded it to a spectrum.


I'm not sure what or who you're referring to exactly, this thread was meant for discussion on what a person with autism often types as. I for one do know what autism is. I am aware that generalizations are flawed, but when typing there is always generalizations. Personalities themselves are used to categorize the population through generalizations.


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

DavidH said:


> If personality traits + autism traits = INTJ traits, then why would personality traits = INTJ? The second line of reasoning disregards the existence of autism traits. You would have to subtract all relevant autism traits from INTJ traits to adequately see the personality traits.
> 
> I do know several adults with Autism. Each of them views themselves as being strong with N. None of them are strong with N. Each of them views themselves strong with T. None of them are strong with T. Each of them views themselves strong with I. None of them are strong with I. Each of them views themselves strong with J. None of them are strong with J. They have autism. A trait that is associated with autism is lack of social wherewithal.


I still feel convinced that INTJ is most likely to have autism. It's not that a person who is INTJ carries every single trait, and because autism is such a wide spectrum it's pretty much impossible to regard every symptom with reference to how it relates in MBTI. I have not ruled out sensors, but people on the thread make me think otherwise. 

Also, I'm basing my IxTx on the fact that a majority of people on the spectrum not just have social problems, but tend to prefer being alone, or with people like them. The T comes from the fact that they usually aren't going to be considering other people's emotions when functioning in daily life. They are often unknowingly blunt because that's what they prefer.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

heartshapedbox said:


> I still feel convinced that INTJ is most likely to have autism. It's not that a person who is INTJ carries every single trait, and because autism is such a wide spectrum it's pretty much impossible to regard every symptom with reference to how it relates in MBTI. I have not ruled out sensors, but people on the thread make me think otherwise.
> 
> Also, I'm basing my IxTx on the fact that a majority of people on the spectrum not just have social problems, but tend to prefer being alone, or with people like them. The T comes from the fact that they usually aren't going to be considering other people's emotions when functioning in daily life. They are often unknowingly blunt because that's what they prefer.


There is a difference between an individual believing they are INTJ and an individual being INTJ. Autism does have an effect on distorting cognition.


----------



## jacoblee (May 25, 2017)

That's actually really interesting! However you label it, his mind seems incredible.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

heartshapedbox said:


> I've seen you fluctuate. I recall you being ISTJ before, I hope you figure it out. I'd give you input, but the truth is only you can know who you are.


I'm thinking IxFP


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

To be honest I doubt it's good to try to figure out which types are more prone to autism, but it can be useful to see how it distorts typing as a whole. Also not being social isn't only caused by autism, as one can have a bunch of bad experiences that makes one wary of meeting new people, or you can be good at detecting things that are red flags and therefore prefer to not interact much. So this I why I think it's better to analyze this as a whole and see if other traits correlate. I'm INTJ yet not from the spectrum so in my case social stuff usually sounds like fake nice stuff that others use for leverage. Probably this bias comes from being raised in latino culture where hypocrisy is common so I have to check if someone is really nice or are trying to get something from me or cause drama later.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Also, keep in mind that there is a huge difference between Se sensors and Si sensors. Se users are more likely to indulge in sensory pleasures than Si users are.

I'm a Si dom. I'm just as sensitive to certain sensory stuff as many N's are. Don't like being touched or being around loud noises, etc. My senses are more internal though, anyway. I view it mentally picking up certain senses and comparing them to new things. Not so much liking certain sensory things being thrown in my face. But I can enjoy sensory experiences within reason...I have to feel comfortable with them and get used to them.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah similar to librarylady. i'm si dom. i don't have diagnosed autism but i have sensory processing disorder where i get overloaded with sensory intake. i don't think it's contradictory to be a sensor and have issues with sensory processing because being a sensor doesn't specifically mean you enjoy sensory experiences. that's more so Se. infact i know plenty Ns who say they don't experience much sensory intake (since their minds are preoccupied) so why would sensory experiences bother them? i also have trouble with routine breaking like people with autism, i can get (unreasonably) stressed at last minute changes and uncertainty and it actually has an impact on my life. like as a kid if something i was doing was to be moved to like an hour later it would really mess up my day/plan and i couldn't really deal with it and my day would be ruined.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

heartshapedbox said:


> I think this is the right thread to pose this question, although I'm not quite sure. I'm reading about autism and how it affects the brain. If I'm being honest, I've been told that I could possibly fall on the spectrum myself. However this isn't a conclusion I've reached yet. It's really just something I've been told I might have, albeit I'd be a fairly high functioning one if I was.
> 
> The question is, are autistic people usually sensors? I've pondered this because I'd assume that a large majority would be strong Si users. Given the fact that autism prevents the person from understanding things that aren't straightforward and specific. Autism generally makes it difficult to interpret social cues, such as sarcasm, rhetoric, implications, or just in general outside-of-the-box thinking. They also often have a tendency to prefer specific environments which allow them to experience things that don't "overload" them. For instance, brightness, loud noises, large crowds of people, textures, tastes, etc. This making them a sensor because they need that calmness in order for their brain to function, and their senses help them to learn and coexist.
> 
> Thoughts?


Any responses you might get will be mostly based on anecdotal evidence as there is nothing else to base them on. The cognitive functions and MBTI are pseudo-scientific at best.


----------



## metallic (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm an autistic ISFJ. One of the few that exist.

Autism can sometimes create a difficulty expressing empathy and an inability to properly express their emotions. We're often so different from each other though that there isn't a way to put every Autistic person into a box. While MBTI does have a certain correlation with Autism, overall someone's personality type isn't a marker for the possibility of Autism. You can get ESFJ Autistics, although I'm having a hard time finding one. INTJ's, leave!
Sarcasm is also not beyond me. I'm so incredibly sarcastic. Also a crazy Si user.

I hate it when people say things like "MBTI cannot apply to Autistic people." Yes it can. Get over your neurotypical self.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

No. Autistic people are individuals just like neurotypical people are. They are not all the same despite having difficulty with communication or wanting to have a routine, because that indicates nothing about cognitive functions or the socionics IEs. 

All the people I know who have been diagnosed as autistic are actually intuitives. 
Being overwhelmed by sensory information and having difficulty processing it seems more like an intuitive characteristic, although many users on this forum seem to think that makes you a sensor. 

Not being able to understand what isn't "straightforward and specific" doesnt have anything to do with Si.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> No. Autistic people are individuals just like neurotypical people are. They are not all the same despite having difficulty with communication or wanting to have a routine, because that indicates nothing about cognitive functions or the socionics IEs.


Well, the types aren't all equally-common among neurotypical people either, but that's not to say all SJs are identical. I think it's fairly likely that the autism spectrum has its own spread of personalities, rather than, like, 'broken' versions of the neurotypical distribution of types. That's why you see a lot of anxiety about the idea of curing autism.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

(Si) is concerned with essence - in a similar fashion as (Ni); only (Se) is directly in tune with said senses - (Sensing) in the inferior to tet; would be more likely to acquire a_ predisposition_ to autistic trait(s). In the similar fashion of a carrier.

Most INXX are not autists - this is just part of the snowflake agenda to acquire a new-trendy mental or cognitive-malfunction; a majority of INXX just have social anxieties / malfunctions unrelated to autism. This is common within the introvert due to chemical difference(s) within the brain (&) also ill-experience within environment(s) of high-social stimulus. Like reacting to a bright-light after sleeping within the dark; I suspect the "introvert" respond(s) in a similar fashion via high-functioning social-stimulus [especially with less socially-skilled experiences due to social reclusion]. INTJ's - primarily INTJ 5's, can be rather recluse. Those with [social-anxietic] malfunctions can mimic autistic symptoms in a rather subtle manner (re: see anxiety).

Asperger(s)/autism is trending is differential - before it was chronic depression (&) bi-polars in the earlier 2000s. It is very popular via the internet; this fetish. And very popular to (pin it) on an intuitive introvert. (Fi) users are also more in haste identify with such a trend.

Indeed; there are (certain) INXX's (and sensing) specimen(s) that do acquire this ("autism") - however, it is not for the_ reasons you think._


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Manuscript said:


> Well, the types aren't all equally-common among neurotypical people either, but that's not to say all SJs are identical*. I think it's fairly likely that the autism spectrum has its own spread of personalities,* rather than, like, 'broken' versions of the neurotypical distribution of types. That's why you see a lot of anxiety about the idea of curing autism.


That's my point exactly

When you think of a stereotypically autistic person then the image of an ISTJ personality does seem to come to mind for most people - and not just this thread - Blizzard entertainment's character Symmetra, was recently revealed to be autistic, and she does seem very much like an ISTJ. 

But as I said, autistic people I know have almost the exact opposite MBTI type. So their differences must vary further than the SJ temperament.

Are you meaning that the differences in autistic personalities is what makes curing it impossible? I don't think any type of disorder is curable, but it can be improved on or made easier for the person.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> But as I said, autistic people I know have almost the exact opposite MBTI type. So their differences must vary further than the SJ temperament.
> 
> Are you meaning that the differences in autistic personalities is what makes curing it impossible? I don't think any type of disorder is curable, but it can be improved on or made easier for the person.


Well, from what I've seen, most autistic people can't draw a hard line between their autism and their personality. I think all type-related traits (i.e. those found to some degree in the general population and covered by the cognitive functions) should be taken into account even if they're attributable to a mental diagnoses. For example, somebody with OCPD (but not OCD) is likely to be a Judger. I'm not saying all autistic people are ISTJs or anything like that, but the type statistics are going to be different to the general population.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Manuscript said:


> Well, from what I've seen, most autistic people can't draw a hard line between their autism and their personality.


That's true in some cases indeed



> . I think all type-related traits (i.e. those found to some degree in the general population and covered by the cognitive functions) should be taken into account even if they're attributable to a mental diagnoses. For example, somebody with OCPD (but not OCD) is likely to be a Judger


Makes sense. What about cognitive functions though?


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Makes sense. What about cognitive functions though?


I suppose Te is the closest fit for OPCD? Both are related to organising the environment.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

BranchMonkey said:


> Thanks for putting it so succinctly. I'm all that kind of sensitive, and it's been a rare ignorant--not stupid--person who has mistaken me for a sensor albeit only online; offline it's easy to see I'm not.
> 
> Also, my sensor husband, sisters, other relatives LOVE all the noises and lights and what is to them some kind of "stimulus" they crave, or if not crave, certainly enjoy a lot of, put up with far more, and generally and automatically tune out what they don't want to focus on.


I crave stimulus but am unable to tune out anything that I don't want to focus on. I will absorb all of it and then get overloaded. So I have to consciously choose where to go and what to do so that I can get the stimulus that I crave without becoming overwhelmed.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

No, not necessarily. I'm friends with an INFJ who has autism.


----------

